# [S] 3,5&amp;quot; Sata Festplatte



## eXitus64 (8. Juni 2009)

suche wie oben beschrieben eine funktionierende 3,5" sata festplatte .
wer günstig eine abzugeben hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden  

gruß


----------



## Succer (8. Juni 2009)

Du lebst?? Hat man dich noch nicht erschossen?    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.........................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was verstehst du denn unter "günstig"? und wie groß? Selbst neue sind mittlerweile sehr günstig. Mit gebrauchten ist das halt immer so ne Sache...


----------

